

Ambient/Instrumentals: Sample of my bros music creations on SoundCloud - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/10/03/ambientinstrumentals-sample-of-my-bros-music-collection-on-soundcloud/

======
messel
Ron has created hundreds of instrumental tracks, many of which are fun off
tempo midi dedications to old favorites: pink panther, fat albert, giligan's
island, star wars, etc.

If you like any and he doesn't mind I'll setup sound cloud to enable mp3
downloads.

